# Mk3 TT s line 19” tyres



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

What’s the best tyres for my 2016 tt,245/35/19 .
ideally with a good rim protecter


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go for PS4s or P-zero PZ4...


----------



## simonmarkprest (Jan 14, 2022)

Agree with the above, but my preference is the PS4S from Michelin, had them on my M3, S5 and TT, just the best all round tyre, worth the extra money


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

PS4 / PS4S is a good choice if you can find them for sensible money. As the PS5 is out now, supply of PS4 is very small so prices are high. As a result I decided to try the new Evo 3 S1 from Hankook and I have to say they are superb. 

Hankook Ventus S1 evo3 review | Auto Express


----------



## Julian R (Aug 4, 2020)

davidf1 said:


> What’s the best tyres for my 2016 tt,245/35/19 .
> ideally with a good rim protecter


The Michelin PS4s are the best tyre for this car. However, not yet found a tyre that protects your precious rims from kerb damage. You just have to be ultra careful when you park parallel to the pavement. Expensive when you get it wrong!


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Does anyone use 'alloygators' to protect their rims. I saw some on a TT on a forecourt and they did not look particularly attractive but maybe that was down to poor fitting?


----------



## audiopip (Dec 20, 2021)

My experience is that this chassis very sensitive to sidewall compliance, both stock and modified. I was using Pirelli Dragon Sport and moved to Michelin, instant improvement in comfort and grip.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

quasijones said:


> Does anyone use 'alloygators' to protect their rims. I saw some on a TT on a forecourt and they did not look particularly attractive but maybe that was down to poor fitting?


This bloke fitted RimSavers.


----------

